# THE grooming appointment is booked



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Despite the fact I thought I was going to 'wait & see' how we went after our move, I have booked Harley & Dakota in for a groomnig appointment ..... TOMORROW!!! :smpullhair: 

My jury is in, and it's telling me that with all that is going on, I can't keep the long coats as well as my sanity. My head is making this decision, not my heart.  

I really don't want to cut them, I really, really dont!! But Dakota is currently a walking matt because I just haven't been able to give her grooming the time it needs, and although I DO have the dedication, I just don't have the time right now to keep her matt free & comfortable (and that is killing me!!!, I beat myself up about it on an hourly basis!!!). We move next weekend, and I just don't have enough hours in the day to do everything I need to get done! Grooming time is zero right now, and I'm pretty sure it will be the same case for the first few weeks after the move.

Thank you to all that gave me your feedback in another post, and for all the 'no' voters - I keep telling myself that it will grow back, and that H & D will be much more comfortable, and enjoy all the romps on the beach & more walks etc. (I have to TRY and find a positive in all this!!)


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Despite the fact I thought I was going to 'wait & see' how we went after our move, I have booked Harley & Dakota in for a groomnig appointment ..... TOMORROW!!! :smpullhair:
> 
> My jury is in, and it's telling me that with all that is going on, I can't keep the long coats as well as my sanity. My head is making this decision, not my heart.
> 
> ...


 Awwww :grouphug: A pity we couldn't have booked in grooming for the same day :smcry: we could offer morale support :chili: 

If you don't like it you can grow it right back out and they will both look absolutely adorable while it's growing  

Good luck H and D and Jacqui :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: sniff , just make sure I can't see skin :smcry: Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I think they will look gorgeous.


Dont worry Sarah I doubt we will see skin...I have a couple of pics of Mill and Murph where they are almost all skin...poor buggers look a riot.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I am sure they will be absolutely beautiful in their puppy cuts. Be sure to post pictures if you can I know it's crazy with moving and packing. 


Leslie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

It is the right decision for the time being. It will grow back and you are going to be so busy UNPACKING!! I think I hate unpacking more..for me it's another opportunity to throw stuff out that I shouldn't of hung onto in the first place. 

Give yourself a break, H& D will look very cute in puppy cuts and it's not forever!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Good luck with your move. You are making the right decision, I think, with all you have going on right now. You'll probably love it. I dropped Coco off at the groomer's this morning. She's even getting her top knot taken off. No more bows for a while. 

Hopefully, you will love their looks when you pick them up. Be sure to post some pics!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

They are going to look beautiful no matter what! I bet you will be in shock the first time you see them! Give it time and you are going to LOVE the simplicity of the puppy cut!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't wait to see the "new" Harley & Dakota. Hope the groomer does them proud & you love it. :grouphug: I'm sure they & you, will be pleased that their time spent on the grooming table will be much less.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:new_shocked: No, just kidding. They will be soooooooooooo cute and soft :wub: can't wait to see :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Good luck with your move. You are making the right decision, I think, with all you have going on right now. You'll probably love it. I dropped Coco off at the groomer's this morning. She's even getting her top knot taken off. No more bows for a while.
> 
> Hopefully, you will love their looks when you pick them up. Be sure to post some pics![/B]


NO more top knot??


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, unlike Sarah (whom I adore), I am a fan of the puppy cut. I think it makes Bonnie look young and just precious (or is that precocious?). When people ask me how old she is, they are amazed when I say 6 1/2, they think 6 1/2 months and I believe it's because of her puppy cut.

Jacqui, enjoy it. If you really don't like it, as you've been told (and you already know) it will grow back. But for now, just enjoy. And take LOTS of pictures.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:bysmilie: Ok...just leave the top knot at least! We will love Dakota either way but she looks sooooo pretty with bows in her hair. :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for your support everyone - this is killing me, :smcry: but I know it's the right thing to do. Oh, and don't worry Susan, the top knot is staying :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey.......A Girl's Gotta Do What A Girl's Gotta Do!!!!! They will be alright!!! Good Luck with the moving. That is no fun!!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I can't wait to see them in their new 'do's.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am kinda looking forward to seeing H & D in their new doos too, as you know I am partial to the puppy cut, I think they will look soooooooo cute :wub: :wub: Please be sure to post pics Jacqui, pleaseeeeeeeee


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh dear. I am sad to hear that it worry's you so much. 
maybe it helps to think about that the most important ist, that your two sweethearts are well up and always healthy. 
the coat will grow back. and I BET THEY WILL STILL LOOK GORGEOUS!!!!!! 

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

take care *


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm sure they are going to look great. I did it with Baci and i loved it and so did he. :wub: no tugging at knots


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I think they will look adorable. I've seen pics of them previously with puppy cuts and they looked really cute :smilie_daumenpos: Take a deep breath and try to ignore Sarah.. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> Good luck with your move. You are making the right decision, I think, with all you have going on right now. You'll probably love it. I dropped Coco off at the groomer's this morning. She's even getting her top knot taken off. No more bows for a while.
> 
> What??? :w00t: Coco without her topknot? Tell me it's not true! rayer: She's looks so beautiful in all her pretty bows!! :wub: She'll look Adorable even w/o her topknot though! :wub: Post pictures!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I think H & D will look Adorable :wub: & you'll be asking yourself why you didn't do it sooner! :smilie_daumenpos: (Alright, maybe it will be a shock at first but then you'll probably love it!)LOL I'd love to grow Abbey out just so I could see her in a long coat - she would probably be stunning...but it will always be a dream for me! But she's adorable enough in her puppy cut to me. Hang in there!! You're doing the right thing & it will grow back!! :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations on making the decision! I am sorry that you are in such emotional turmoil over it, but you have ALOT of stuff going on in your life. And, with the time you do have for H&D, do you want to be grooming, or just enjoying them?
It is JUST hair, and it will grow back. Just remember that it isn't like it has to be permanent if you don't like it. It is just a temporary fix to the current situation.

Coco, with NO topknot?!? That is a misprint, I HOPE.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone - we ran out of time at the groomer yesterday, so I have 1 pup with hardly any hair (and chicken legs), and 1 pup still in full coat .... the 2nd puppy cut is scheduled to take place on Thursday ..... will post pics then.

I don't HATE it, but I don't love it either - it's kinda cute, but it will take me a few days to get used to it I think (the pup in question is getting used to it as the hair on the tail keeps giving the pup a fright because its so long! LOL but I think the pup absolutely LOVES it short, so that makes me feel a lot better) .... I don't want to wish time away, but I'm hoping the '2 week theory' will apply - ie: it takes 2 weeks to see a good haircut.

Angela was wonderful (as usual) and I even told her not to be disappointed if I didn't love it - she's very understanding!! 

Thanks again everyone for all your support & kind wishes.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Thanks everyone - we ran out of time at the groomer yesterday, so I have 1 pup with hardly any hair (and chicken legs), and 1 pup still in full coat .... the 2nd puppy cut is scheduled to take place on Thursday ..... will post pics then.
> 
> I don't HATE it, but I don't love it either - it's kinda cute, but it will take me a few days to get used to it I think (the pup in question is getting used to it as the hair on the tail keeps giving the pup a fright because its so long! LOL but I think the pup absolutely LOVES it short, so that makes me feel a lot better) .... I don't want to wish time away, but I'm hoping the '2 week theory' will apply - ie: it takes 2 weeks to see a good haircut.
> 
> ...


Can't wait until Thursday!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Thanks everyone - we ran out of time at the groomer yesterday, so I have 1 pup with hardly any hair (and chicken legs), and 1 pup still in full coat .... the 2nd puppy cut is scheduled to take place on Thursday ..... will post pics then.
> 
> I don't HATE it, but I don't love it either - it's kinda cute, but it will take me a few days to get used to it I think (the pup in question is getting used to it as the hair on the tail keeps giving the pup a fright because its so long! LOL but I think the pup absolutely LOVES it short, so that makes me feel a lot better) .... I don't want to wish time away, but I'm hoping the '2 week theory' will apply - ie: it takes 2 weeks to see a good haircut.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see them!!

I can tell you from my experience as a mom with girls of long, beautiful hair that it absolutely is MORE than "just hair!" It IS an adjustment. But short can be temporary, and that's the beauty of it--it can always grow back and drive you crazy again


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

what's with all "the pup" talk? Who is shaved who has full coat? I'm guessing you did Harley first..infact, i'd put a wager on it LOL..And where are the pics? I want to see!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thursday!!! We have to wait all the way till Thursday!!!??? Good grief. :smstarz:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, I can't wait to see them on Thursday! :chili: I'm sure it's Adorable!! I never like Abbey right after her cut either, but it does grow fast! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm sure the cut is adorable! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

CHICKEN LEGS :smcry: I can WAIT to see the next grooming FOREVER - NOOOOO .Sarah ( who is hugging her long haired children to herself , and moaning just a bit )


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Whoo, I cant wait til Thurdsday now...yay, I bet they will both look adorable.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Ahem, ahem...I do hate to be a pest (actually, I don't really mind it, but you're supposed to be polite and act like you don't enjoy pestering people) I believe we are due for pics of Harley and Dakota after their haircuts!

Josisse says: Don't worry guys, puppy cuts are all the rage at our house!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes I ha the same thoughts...I cant wait for photos.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:smilie_daumenpos: pics pics we want pics..pics pics we want pics :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Am I off on what day it is??? I'm thinking Thursday has come and gone...especially for you Aussie's who are like almost a day ahead of us...so it's like Saturday there, right? And no pics yet??? Oh come on....you build all this
suspense and then don't give us any pics???? WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: Ok... Everybody join in 'til we get what we demand!! WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: (I'm such a trouble maker!! :smrofl: )


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Am I off on what day it is??? I'm thinking Thursday has come and gone...especially for you Aussie's who are like almost a day ahead of us...so it's like Saturday there, right? And no pics yet??? Oh come on....you build all this
> suspense and then don't give us any pics???? WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: Ok... Everybody join in 'til we get what we demand!! WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: (I'm such a trouble maker!! :smrofl: )[/B]


What she said.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507544
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507551
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507581
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I third that - where are the pics of H&D Hairless ???


Ditto! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ahem...We're not making much a statement here...we need more people demanding pics!! WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: Ok... Everybody join in 'til we get what we demand!! WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder: WE WANT PICS!! :smmadder:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

lol...what they said... :biggrin:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

:smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: We want pics!!! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 

:smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: We want pics!!! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 

:smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: We want pics!!! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 


Josie, The Dogfather says: Do I have to send my guys down under there to break your kneecaps?!?!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:biggrin: I LIKE THIS LITTLE GUY!! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO REMEMBERS JAC IS MOVING THIS WEEKEND ? ( ummm , no time for photos )  Oh no , she may have missed the grooming appointment  Sarah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO REMEMBERS JAC IS MOVING THIS WEEKEND ? ( ummm , no time for photos )  Oh no , she may have missed the grooming appointment  Sarah[/B]


Hmmmm.....So do we have to keep demanding all weekend??? Maybe we'll take a break and _someone_ will start a new Demanding Harley & Dakota pics thread on Monday!! :HistericalSmiley: I did kind of forget about her moving this weekend...oops!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO REMEMBERS JAC IS MOVING THIS WEEKEND ? ( ummm , no time for photos )  Oh no , she may have missed the grooming appointment  Sarah[/B]



Haha, nah I doubt she missed the appointment...dont worry, I know you are pretty excited about seeing the photos Sarah, but you will have to wait until she has finished moving. <strike>Lets just hope she unpacks and sets up the computer and camera first.</strike> I know I know I am doing my best to be patient.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yup, I totally forgot that she was moving this weekend. That would explain the delay in photos. 

My apologies for starting the demands... Well, not really because it's all in fun and we will still demand photos, just when she has time.

Josie says: My mommy's a troublemaker, she always has been.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Boy, has this post topic changed. What are we talking about? This should be under the anything topic now...........lol


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Yup, I totally forgot that she was moving this weekend. That would explain the delay in photos.
> 
> My apologies for starting the demands... Well, not really because it's all in fun and we will still demand photos, just when she has time.
> 
> Josie says: My mommy's a troublemaker, she always has been.[/B]


I just love it when Josie talks. She & Buttercup always bring about a smile.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507984
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Josie and Buttercup need to write a book of "quotes" ... I love it too !!!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

"BUMP"

I have been eagerly waiting for the new pictures!!! Jac, I know you must be all moved in by now, can't you spare one photo of the new 'dos???

Bev
Snowball & Charlie 
(frozen stiff in the northern tundra of mn)


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah seriously Jac..you OWE it to us..OWE!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So when can we start the relentless demand of the "after grooming" pics????? I wanna use this guy again!! :smmadder:


----------

